# Sigelei Kaos Spectrum or Vaporesso Revenger



## Morne Delport (24/8/17)

Hi guys so which one of these two mods would you recommend buying?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/8/17)

Morne Delport said:


> Hi guys so which one of these two mods would you recommend buying?



Hi brother, i see not alot (no one) responding regarding your dilemma.
Reason being these 2 mods are not that popular, so your choice might come down to which mod do you preffer in terms of looks and feel in the hand.

I havent heard anything bad regarding either of those mods so either should work well.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dave557 (24/8/17)

I haven't looked at the Revenger but I've read and watched a lot of reviews on the Sigelei Kaos and it's an option I might purchase at VapeCon myself because I need an affordable dual battery mod that looks good and is decent enough. From what I've gathered from the reviews you shouldn't expect much from the Kaos in terms of TC Mode, basically it's crap in that regard. As for using it mostly for Wattage mode it should be decent enough, the build quality looks good except for the plastic panels or so I've heard, and some people aren't a fan of the LEDs but you can simply turn that off if it's not to your liking. I see that there is a vendor selling the mod at VapeCon for R690, which is what pushed me to look into the mod. if it were at the regular price I would opt for a different mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

